# Sardines



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we found whole sardines..nice and cheap...frozen.

the dogs who have not refused anything, including smelt....

are refusing to eat it.

these are small fishies.....so do i give it to them for brekkie tomorrow and if they don't eat it, give them nothing else?

usually, i give them fish in addition to something else, but i don't want them to think they can refuse to eat something just because.

malia gets five ounces per meal and bubba gets 3-4 ounces...

the sardines are about two and a half inches long....my scale broke, so i'm figuring a handful is about right....

do i feed them that for a whole meal? until they eat it?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes. I would offer it until they eat it, in reason. We tried to get two of our dogs to eat whole fresh frozen fish for 5 days straight, nothing but. It ultimately didn't work. I don't think you should go five days because you have smaller dogs and hypoglycemia is more of a risk. If your dogs don't eat them after a few days I would give up and come to the conclusion that they won't eat sardines.

We personally only feed sardines to our cats, but they would be the perfect sized meal for your kids.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Alot of dogs won't eat whole fish, so as the saying goes don't go out and buy a bunch until your sure they'll eat it........................

My dogs only eat canned salmon, mackerel and sardines as they won't touch whole fish, and they do just fine.................:biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

they eat smelts...and the smelts are larger...

i don't get it. i'll try it for a day or so...but you're right. my 18lb-er is a lightweight.

'course, they ate the smelts frozen...so maybe i'll freeze the sardines and see what happens in the morning.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i fed them frozen sardines this morning.

they ate them, although not so enthusiastically......but, that's how they started with smelts and now they're fine with them, so i think we're okay.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 31, 2010)

magicre said:


> i fed them frozen sardines this morning.
> 
> they ate them, although not so enthusiastically......but, that's how they started with smelts and now they're fine with them, so i think we're okay.


The first fish I gave Koda was canned salmon and sardines together. I rinsed it off to try and cut down the sodium but he ate them, no problem.

I've been lucky so far - he's refused to eat nothing. 

- Jean


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

*fish*

I have the mahi heads and row and going to leave them in the freezer for 30days that was suggested, but when I feed it to them I'll let you know how it goes....

I haven't tried any whole fish either yet:smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> I have the mahi heads and row and going to leave them in the freezer for 30days that was suggested, but when I feed it to them I'll let you know how it goes....
> 
> I haven't tried any whole fish either yet:smile:


i gave mine sardines today again and they ate them....they are slippery little devils...but they got nothing else until they did and they scarfed them down immediately.

amazing how dogs eat when they don't think there's anything else to eat.

good luck and can't to hear when your dogs eat whole fish.

my next move are large sardines...the ones that are about 7 inches in length....that should be amusing.


----------

